# new viking predator profish/ prowler trident



## michael (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi guys,

Talking to Alex at the Viking shop in Chermside, and he briefed me on the new yak they have been developing for over a year, and the mould is now at the casting stage. The new one is about 4.5 overall but entirely different to the current predator. It has a similar concept to the prowler trident in the central hatch area, difference being that the central bin is sealed of from the main hull and is much larger 750 long 300 wide 220 deep and also has the ability to stow rods up to 2m long in it, as the front has a sealed tube right thru to the bow, the cavity also doubles as a live bait tank. Sounder it built in to a moulded part of the hull just in front of the paddler in its own water resistant recess with a clear cover over it battery and transducer is in the same box, no stretching to reach and easy to take in and out. Front and rear wells as with the tempo, and covers over both wells, and the built in rudder. top of the central box doubles as a cutting board with other various hatches and bumps and hollows to take assorted fish recovery instuments. Seem to think it is about six weeks away, so will wait and see.  Michael


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRBibW8AADFfgAAQQOUACKFoGQA/79+gMAEU1A1NGhpE9J4U2hGjTRpoRTaniNQ0AAAaANNBNFNlPVPTU9QMQB6iGwYrl63OBkHMwF9maYoIKnewKTCJwK0SMQCDjaT8jskXLF4DWNWsRNaEgpjtvK5+M7oSJWA7jtY89AwMV6L3bmeFXA9FsTivyu2qAQLUvqnowwQ432DQRgjpnhlGhp7xrS+G7fh3azJdNnjknhaJus5GETifm8EAFvs85Ujzna8dUlOkDcRYqJGlNCjQ3QasutbG/JTUiSPJkaHCokLAZu2Rjm8HUj2PWfMnbbjxvUcymQoWrhWGrtqHoUMLkT6s72LVBeWUNXSl9xHQznEckApUlRS1dBJYbw1BZVTAZFn/F3JFOFCQEGJtbw==


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Dang! I just upgraded......still......very happy with my new sweetie. Looking forward to seeing the new beast!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:

Edit 1: I think it is just great, that the manufacturers and starting to pay more attention to what we want and need!
Good work!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

will be very interesting to see the finished product. looks like the fantastic plastic manufacturers are finally starting to listen to what fishermen want, which is great!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

This post reads a lot like advertising. Michael - I'd suggest that you fill out your profile.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Michael as Red said, some pics would be nice at an early opportunity from you or anyone else connected with the new yak


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

> This post reads a lot like advertising.


 - it does too and we hate that, but what you describe sounds fantastic. Big centre hatch is a beautiful thing and I know the new Prowler Trident is getting a lot of attention in the US because of this sorely needed feature. Be good to see an Oz made and owned company get the jump on that. (or nearly)


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys,
After seeing the final version before it was sent to be cast , I have been telling people about it for the last couple of weeks.
After I mentioned it here a few weeks ago, a couple of improvements were made, hence the further delay in releasing it.
It has everything we have all been asking for.
Not wanting to turn this into a commercial post, be assured that you guys and girls, will see the first photos as soon as I have some, and will be posted on the commercial section, and as per the policy with a special deal for AKFF members.

Speaking though, if I may, purly as a fisherman,
I think it was varp in another posted topic mentioned his wish list for the ideal kayak, well mate you can tick most of those off in this boat.
I'd like to say that the well between your legs is not a hatch, but a seal able well about 40l in size and does not open up the inside of the boat, but still allows for rod storage, tackle storage, and in built livebait tank all at the same time.
One of the best feature I think in addtion to all the others, is that for you boys over 6ft, it has plenty of leg room for you.
It was purpose built for fishing

Regards
Alex


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Alex. Nick from France here! Sounds like you guys have got a bit of a winner on your hands there. I wish I could be in Brisie to see it. I still have not taken my Espri out on the water here yet - the only Espri in France, I am sure. I am off to the US tomorrow - and going to the Outdoor Retail Show in Salt Lake City next week. One of the days is a paddle day, so I am looking forward to seeing and trying out the latest kayaks on offer.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

SOUNDS VERY INTERESTING!!!!!! Cant wait to see the photos. Any idee on the wait of this boat yet?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

After the Tempo II and the great after sales service I got from Viking, I really wanted to buy a predator, but several things stopped me:

* despite description of my rod holders being ripped out of the tempo, viking continued to use self tapping screws for them
* couldn't find a dealer in Sydney who knew anything about them - camping stores just don't understand fishing
* couldn't get a straight story out of the NSW rep as to whether or not I could buy the boat without substandard fittings for rod holders, or cheap and nasty paddle and seat.

I will be keen to see how much viking has lifted their game in this respect as I really did want to support them.

And a question on the sealed tank/rod stowage compartment - how do you retrieve your livies when they're jammed up the end of the tube? What diameter is the tube? Can it be sealed off?


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Giday Peril
Mate in answer to your questions, the rod tube can be sealed while you are using the well as a live bait tank. The tube is about 100mm in diameter and connected to the centre well by a hatch, with the concept being that coming in and out through the surf you can stow your rods in the tube with the reels sitting in the well,and the hatch over the well keeping everthing dry and contained. There will also be a way of storing the rod and reels under the front hatch that covers the front well. This yak has 3 large wells, front, centre and rear with the centre and front having hatch options and the rear well has been designed to actually fit the all encompassing milk crate.
The sounder box between your legs, also containing a battery, has a clear hatch over the top of it.

Concerning the seat and paddle supplied, some of our dealers include a cheaper alternative to Viking's high quality seat and paddles in their packages.
We do appriciate any feed back concerning any of our products, and can always be contacted directly with any comments or concerns.
Regards
Alex

Hey Nick, it is great to hear from you, 
this is the boat we were working on when you left about a year ago.
Why haven't you been paddling, or have you been working to much?
I'd like to hear about what you see in the states.
I think however you will really like this new boat of ours.

Kind Regards
Alex


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Alex, good to hear from you. I guess we have just been pretty busy settling in here - and I have not got round to investigating kayak fishing. It is not a huge sport in this part of the world - perhaps we should have settled in Brittany, on the Atlantic coast line. Anyway, I certainly miss my Brisbane fishing days - especially the early morning Scarborough sessions with Ross and Tony - and the occasional paddle off Noosa with Billy Bob (who taught me a great deal). I never did catch that Spanniard I was dreaming about though! Oh well, maybe one day I will retire to Noosa!


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Alex.
Are you a betting man Alex.On entering in the shop I got the feeling your the type of shop manager that will put $10.00 bet each way.
You told me you had some position at the factory reasonably high up the food chain so your privi to the latest on the new developing Predator at your factory(Viking)
And with pride you gave me the low down on all the bells and whistles of the new Predator and how your expecting it will knock the Prowler of its perch.
Whats the story with you having in store a couple of Ocean kayaks if your the main store for Viking?
Tez


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Sounds very interesting, cant wait to see some pics


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I would be very keen to see some pics, I was planning on getting a trident if an when they came out here but an Aussie made yak with the same features, i'd be in that. Can't wait to see some pics.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Giday Seabear,
like any good shop, kayaks or otherwise, it is in the best interests of owners and customers that we stock a range of boats, including a couple of Ocean Kayaks, hence giving people choice of what they can buy from the shop.
As far as 'knocking the Prowler off its perch',( your words) people will make up their own minds on that.

The design team at Viking have been working on this kayak for over 12 months, and have taken on board a lot of customer feedback and kayak fisho wishlists, in their designing of this new boat.
Computer models have shown us that the performance of the the new Predator Profish will equal or likly surpass that of similar style boats.
It is a very exciting boat, with new features not seen before like 'winddrift chines' and gas strut front hatch. 
With the original Predators concealed drop down rudder, which can also be used as a fixed skeg when pulled half way down, makes it great for tracking when surfing into the beach (see the article in fishing monthly on the original predator)

The due release date is still 6 weeks away, with the foundry being so busy as our only possible hold up to this.
Again be asssured that I will post some photos and full deatils as soon as I can on the commercial section.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Any post or thread like this, especially from someone with commercial interests in this industry belongs in the commercial section only. Alex there is a world of difference between being informative about a product and actively advertising - which is what you are doing.

I'd strongly suggest you word your posts a lot more carefully in the future as there are other people on this forum with equally commercial interests and the last this anyone wants this forum to become is a commercial circus with sellers of Malibu, Perception, Hobie, Viking and everyone else waving pom poms around.

This forum was designed as a communication, social and learning tool for those with a passion for kayaking - not an advertising tool for businesses.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

The way Alex's posts read - appear to do a lot more than directly answer questions from particular members of the forum.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kraley said:


> There are members on here who want to find out what is going on with these kayaks. He appears to know the answer to this. Let's let it play out.


Thanks Ken some common sense :wink:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Comon Alex, are you SURE you're not trying to sell boats? :roll: :roll: :roll: 
You know all you have to do is post info and everyone will rush to get a new yak!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Hay JD,I did'nt care that they are trying to promote the profish on the forum.They are a factory outlet for Viking.I was just a bit bothered by the competitors products in store,OK kayaks.
To me its like going to a Ford dealer to buy a new Holden.
I bet I could go to the OK factory in New Zealand or their outlet store and I would'nt find another manufacturers kayak on display.


Alex said:


> like any good shop, kayaks or otherwise, it is in the best interests of owners and customers that we stock a range of boats,


Again=that store has plastered on the front of the building its a factory outlet??????


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Having a diverse product range to me sounds like good business sense if the shop is dedicated to selling kayaks/paddlesport gear.

Name any retail kayak shop which only stocks one brand?.......I dont think you would find any independant 'dedicated' kayak stores who would do that, it would be commercial suicide as consumers want choice.

The only stores I know of who sell one brand only are generally surf shops or similar who don't rely on paddlesport sales for the bulk of their income.

On a side note, the post probably should have been posted elsewhere, if not the Commercial section, then perhaps Which Kayak For Me?
Its a bit annoying when topics which clearly belong in other categorys pop up in Main because the author wants to get as much attention as possible :lol: ...... but glad the info was posted, its of interest to plenty of guys here


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

HI guys I think you have lost sight that Alex didn't post the thread and his intial responce was well after pheonixs first comment on it sounding like an ad. 
Alex (the viking dealer) was only responding to a post as such i think doing the right thing and I would like him to post more info when available on the new yak as i'm very interested in a new yak later in the year. As Ken said within the new policy guidelines. Micheal posted info on a new yak Alex answered with the inside info he new to be correct.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe there should be a 'New Products' section.

And maybe it shouldn't be seen as a bad thing if a dealer/manufacturer announced it on the forum.

Since a lot of members of this forum joined to get the latest info, advice etc, it seems silly to expect new product announcements to have to come from... "hey, guess what I saw/heard when I was in..."


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I look forward to further info & pictures when they are ready.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Alex , i look forward to any advice and some photos on the new Viking , they make great boats , so i guess the new one will be a beauty


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

seabear said:


> Again=that store has plastered on the front of the building its a factory outlet??????


Does any of this really matter?

As far as the Forum goes I read what interests me and skim over the rest. I'm not bothered what's been posted.

Maybe we all need a hug! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I have to be honest, i am looking at upgrading at the moment,and was looking at either a prowler 13 XT or a 4.5 elite XTin the next week or so and i am pleased that that the details of the new viking have been posted as it got me to ring alex about the new model, after the phone call to alex i was happy to wait and check the profish, and make up my mind after i have had a look at all the options.

It would be a pain to go and spend all this money now and find out that there is something new out in a few weeks that will fill my needs better and regret rushing into the purchase.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Certainly glad I read it all, thanks very much for your time Alex posting all the info on the new predator.

Others might rather be kept in the dark, but I think this kind of info is fantastic from suppliers/retailers, but I'm just one who spends my money on fishing gear not one who profits from it.

Cant wait to see the pics & specs


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey every body,
For all of you waiting for the release of this new fantastic new boat,
It is still away at the foundry being cast and am told that it is only weeks away. :shock: 

I HOPE I will be able to come up to the SEQ Bourumba trip in October to demo it, and also come down for the NSW Umina trip in November.

I have been unable to secure any photos at the moment so you won't see it until it is released very soon, but it is well worth the wait.

A few other details that can be mentioned, the front well will have a hatch cover over it with gas strut support operated from the cockpit, it has a dedicated fishfinder console that also houses the battery and the transducer hull recess, behind the seat there are 2x mini wells, sealed and covered by a 6' hatch, and you can also sit between them giving you a higher seating position. Thats in addition to the large centre well with hatch, front and rear wells, rod storage, and patented retractable rudder system as seen on the current Predator.

Kind regards
Alex


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

any rough dimensions alex width and length etc or is it pretty much the same as the existing predator

Cheers dave


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

This sounds like an awesome kayak actually. Looks like my missus might be getting a second hand predator for christmas. :lol:


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Sound Fantastic!!! I recon the 4 sale section is going to be full of second hand yaks very shortly :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good call Ben!!


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Guys, 
the new profish will be 4.5 m long and 79cm wide,
it is more full shape than the Predator, and very stable.

Alex


----------

